# Post your Funniest Kitty photo



## CuteNCraze86

It does not have to be a lol photo, just post your funny kitty pics... 

Here is one I got of Baby Kitty tonight which sparked this idea:


----------



## mellen04

HaHa I am LOL! That is hilarious!! I don't think I have any of those yet...Will work on it!


----------



## Silver deer

LOL, that pic is hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## Leazie

Molly saying "Tag, you're it"


----------



## marie73

This is Cali, looking an awful lot like Baby Kitty!


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Leazie, that one you posted is hilarious.... :lol:

and awwww it does look like Baby Kitty, Marie!!


----------



## marie73

This is Cinderella upon seeing me undressing, which prompted me to go on a diet last year. :?


----------



## harry

here are a few of Willie


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Molly is so gorgeous! That cat just makes me swoon every time I see her.

Murphy suggesting where I go with my camera:


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Im naming this photo Tolerance. Max wanted in the sink too!
Max was my first ever foster.


----------



## TrinityQuiet

Here's Rotten stretched out backwards inside a hamper while trying to get the mouse outside. Her mouth is wide open in a bite, but all she got was hamper.










Here are the cats playing Scrabble:


----------



## talullah

Those are GREAT!!! Every time I see one of ours doing something goofy - I can never find the bloomin' camera! 

Here are the only weird ones I have so far.

Remo as a weird baby -










Talullah needing a tummy rub -










Shula's tushie -


----------



## oklahomegrownveg

Alvin giving a wave from behind the sofa









Christmas was all too much for Wilson.

Mick.


----------



## seashell

What a brilliant thread :lol: :lol: :lol: 

seashell


----------



## noludoru

These two are vying for first place in Emma's case...


----------



## marie73

OMGosh! Emma's second picture is priceless!


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Ollie after falling down a jacket sleeve. (It was hanging on the back of a chair and he decided to try to fit his big butt through it). Got stuck 










Ollie sings Opera in this spare time.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg

Wilson hiding his "privates"

Mick.


----------



## marie73

^


----------



## flik

noludoru said:


> These two are vying for first place in Emma's case...


That is one beautiful cat. Are your cats main coons?


----------



## Smirkitty

One of Major Tom being cute (we usually have cat blankets on the furniture, but Tom made it down first, and looked too comfy to move, so he got the blanket on HIM instead!)










And Randy looking goofy, caught mid-bath


----------



## talullah

My LORD - I love cats!

Those are great photos!


----------



## gunterkat

This is a Great thread!


----------



## marie73

My little Cali-llama


----------



## Nell




----------



## CuteNCraze86

LOL! i love the llama one. and what is the kitty doing outside the window?


----------



## marie73

CuteNCraze86 said:


> ...what is the kitty doing outside the window?


Not sure, but those look like jazz hands to me!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Or "Im going to Swing a ling a ling"


----------



## talullah

JAZZ HANDS!!!!!!! LOLOL!!!! :lol:


----------



## katlover13

Tucker had just a little too much Christmas fun this year.


----------



## CuteNCraze86

LOL cats are soooo funny. was he playing with ornaments?


----------



## cindycinnamon

Hehehehe!! These are so much fun to see! :lol: 

I'm gonna start of with a picture of Milo yawning....










Here is an old one of Milo winking...










This is a recent picture of Milo in a shoe box winking. He likes to wink.










In this picture, Milo isn't very happy that my son put the sheets ontop him. Looks like Milo is saying some pretty choice words...LOL!











Next up is my Lily. Shhh.....she "hiding"!










And lastly a picture of my beloved Rockey. He got his tooth pulled and so it looks like he's doing his Elvis impersonation. Hahaha!


----------



## Nell

CuteNCraze86 said:


> and what is the kitty doing outside the window?


the little stinker had crawled between the screen and the glass... I think he was attempting to go after the june bugs. He stood up and put his paws on the glass and I went to get the camera


----------



## Silver deer

LOL some great pics... Leazie's one has to be my favourite!

Milly looks like she has no front legs at all in this photo:









And I find this one funny because she looks so angry!! :lol:









And I think I may have posted this one before:


----------



## OwnedByACat

Classic Pesty!




























Scary Pesty! :lol: 









"The Joke".









Ummmm......... :roll:


----------



## CuteNCraze86

omg I love these funny pics....

I love the one of Milly. It really does look like she has no front arms at all!! 

And I think Geri, is that the pic we made a lol of a while back? The one that read Hypnotizm I haz it? I always loved that one.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Geri Pesty gave me my first laugh of the morning. What a character.


----------



## talullah

Pesty wins!!!! The ones on the cat tree thing are PRICELESS!


----------



## OwnedByACat

CuteNCraze86 said:


> And I think Geri, is that the pic we made a lol of a while back? The one that read Hypnotizm I haz it? I always loved that one.


Yup, that's the pic!!! :lol: 

Pesty is exactly the reason we are always laughing around here! He's quite a character!!


----------



## Kaia Cat

back in those kitten days...


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Oh man, these are great pictures. Pesty hanging off the cat tree . . . isn't all the blood rushing to his head? :lol: And Milly . . . what a cutie. These are great.


----------



## Frenchy

My cat Jemima.


----------



## MikePageKY

Freeway as a baby, taunting the other Jellicles, because no one dared to come after him when "Unky Mischief" was around :lol: 










*"Still nothin'! How much longers till Sandy Claws?"*








*
"Can you hear me now?"*


----------



## CuteNCraze86

No clue how/why he sits this way:


----------



## Leazie

Pesty, such big teeth that you have.


----------



## Silver deer

lol, Ollie is such a funny cat!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Kaia this should go in an Adorable thread. How cute. I miss those kitten days where they are into EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mutzi

My son is in the Army. He bought a little bear with a tracksuit and one with seaman´s clothes on. (My son looks very cute... a "little" thin Marshmallow Man. :mrgreen: ) 

The clothes of the bears fit to Horst. :? My son made a photo. 

Here is the pic of Horst with the tracksuit. I hope, he never put the cat into the other clothes...


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Horst is a good sport. And poses too! What a guy!


----------



## LadyNeko

Hehehe! Everyone's pictures are so cute! 

This is the only good one I have, here is Rascal all stretched out on the couch:


----------



## noludoru

flik said:


> That is one beautiful cat. Are your cats main coons?


Aww, thank you!  Emma isn't a Maine ****, and I don't think she's a Maine **** mix, either. She's MUCH too small - not even 10lbs, and if she wasn't such a chub, it'd be less than that. She's just a semi-longhair tabby cat.


----------



## flik

Cant find any funny pictures but does this count?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I redid it for you so we could enjoy it. Very cute photo!


----------



## estelle58

How embarassing... I'm naked...


















Go Habs Go...


















Help... the vacuum monster is gonna eat me...


















I hate Mondays...


















Did you fart?


----------



## CuteNCraze86

hahahaha I love the shaved picture.... too funny. I have never shaved my cats. How long does it take to grow back to normal?


----------



## estelle58

CuteNCraze86 said:


> hahahaha I love the shaved picture.... too funny. I have never shaved my cats. How long does it take to grow back to normal?


it takes about 4 months...


----------



## CuteNCraze86

I was just thinking about it because we live in Florida and it is HOT out on the screened in patio where they lay all day. They are only short hairs tho, except baby kitty which is medium. Just a thought. Plus it's cute too


----------



## ck14

This is definitely my favorite thread!


----------



## CuteNCraze86

ck14:

That is a great picture!!! I'm glad you like the thread! I am actually surprised it hasn't been here all along! 

When i saw that picture it looks to me like he/she(?) is about to start singing in a low voice "La la la la la" like going up the scales. haha, It's hard to put into words. But its a great picture.


----------



## CuteNCraze86

nobody else has funny pics???

I always hope there are more when I sign in 

Who doesnt like funny kitties ....


----------



## Leazie

Look at the writing on the box


----------



## Mutzi

I found out, that Horst could be a Look-alike of Anna-Nicole Smith:









Here is Carter:






























Beer!




































And a funny pic of Bruno:


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Horst is a funny cat. I have only seen one of my cats look at the TV before. But I dont think she knew what was going on. 

Is the last pic of a bunny?


----------



## Mutzi

Bruno is a little bunny, Horstis best friend. :lol:


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Now that I think about it I think I saw a pic of him before. But they were both smaller 

too cute


----------



## Nikki-Lou

Introducing Chloe...

Pulling faces at her adopted dadda









Lookin quite evil









No matter what size the box - she'll get in in


----------



## CuteNCraze86

OMG that cat is sooo adorable. I dont know why, she is just too cute. I guess you dont see long haired tuxedos that often - at least I havent. She looks like Sylvester


----------



## talullah

Wow Nikki!! Chloe is so pretty!!


----------



## Silver deer

lol, I love the one of Chloe in the tissue box! :lol:


----------



## Nikki-Lou

Chloe says thank-you for the compliments  She wasnt long haired when we adopted her, as she's grown over the past year - so has the fur. Lovely to groom, but a nightmare atm coz she esacped out the window and managed to pick up fleas


----------



## Skittles

My kitten body slamming my dog. 









Smacking my dog in the face. 









Giving my dog a big HUG. :lol:


----------



## Kaia Cat




----------



## CuteNCraze86

Skittles: what a VICIOUS kitten you have.... lol. Not short on energy thats for sure!


----------



## talullah

Skittles - that's a NINJA KITTY!!!!

Kaia what is your sweet kitty doing under there?!! She's so cute!


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Kaia: that pic should have been in the "cats being sneaky" contest


----------



## Kaia Cat

:lol: :lol: she used to go under the computer monitor all the time as a little kitty, actually it think the picture won in the funniest kitty contest a while back.


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## Silver deer

Ohh, those are gorgeous photos, DesnBaby! What a pretty kitty you have.


----------



## melysion

I have to agree - Babys lovely. And we don't get to see enough pictures of her  (hint, hint).


----------



## talullah

Such a pretty kitty!!!


----------



## CuteNCraze86

desnbaby: i love the 5th pic.... looks like she is cracking up.


----------



## RuthC86




----------



## CuteNCraze86

Sophie the day we got her. She is still crazy.


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks everyone  . I have uploaded lots and lots of pictures in my gallery at the forum :wink: . Still uploading them though  .


----------



## OwnedByACat

Pesty has decided that the spot in front of my monitor is his new fave place to lay. Except he doesn't realize how small of space that is for a big kittie! :lol: 8O


----------



## marie73

That spot is adorable!


----------



## Silver deer

lol, I love Pesty's spots! :lol:


----------



## Mutzi

:heart Sooooooooo cute!  

And here a new one of Horst and his new little catnip-mouse.


----------



## goodbody




----------



## OctoberinMaine

Desn, such cute pictures of Baby! I can see the brown she has in her coloring.....very pretty. And that little Horst - I think the mouse is not long for this world. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks!


----------



## DesnBaby

She don't like wearing this hat, after she hissed at me :lol:


----------



## Silver deer

DesnBaby said:


>


LOL! :lol: I love the expression on her face...


----------



## Mitts & Tess

DesnBaby shes one stylish girl! with an attitude. Its all about attitude girlfriend!


----------



## talullah

Shula's hiney











Fin being a little cheeky.











My little foster kitty from this summer.











Madison from long ago...











Anything left unattended is considered a pillow to Shula.











OK kids - get a room!











No really - -- I have PLENTY of room.











My account has been deleted from EBAY?!!!!


----------



## Mutzi

I love those pics!


----------



## Mutzi

Hunting a ladybug... :lol:


----------



## jmsx521




----------



## Esprsso

Not to funny. This cat moves to **** fast to get anything good.

Oh, folding Liam's laundry can get soooo tiring.










Oh, daddy's side of the bed is comfortable!!!













Gimme that camera


----------

